# Which team would you much rather see win another Championship Comets or Sparks?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I know everyone is tired of seeing the same teams win year after year but if you had to choose which one would it be?

I would have to say Comets


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRACIELOVESCOMETS</b>!
> I know everyone is tired of seeing the same teams win year after year but if you had to choose which one would it be?
> 
> I would have to say Comets


That's kind of like asking me to choose between having a 12-inch nail driven through my skull, OR having the Comets win the championship. Yes, I choose the Comets, but please please please DO NOT in any way consider this an endorsement of your team.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

oh trust me i dont need your pity! So please dont reply to any of my topics!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Comets, that is an easy choice. But, it wouldn't hurt my feelings to see a new Champion in this league that has only had two champions is 7 years...


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I honestly wouldnt mind seeing another champion either. I really want Liberty or Sting to have a title of there own.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Comets or Sparks...*

I want the Comets to win it again because it is my favorite team. However, I wouldn't mind the Sting, Indiana, or New York winning. Especially NY because it is always the bridesmaid! That is frustrating!


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

i would like to see the shock or storm win it. i think when Taurasi comes into the league. she could make a diference to a team. but the WNBA needs a new champ.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>doger30</b>!
> i would like to see the shock or storm win it. i think when Taurasi comes into the league. she could make a diference to a team. but the WNBA needs a new champ.


It would be nice tp see another team win it, if for nothing else but to garner interest in their respective cities... Of whether I would like the Sparks or Comets, the "driving a nail into my skull" analogy applies for me too. I would prefer any OTHER team other than the Sparks to win it (although Nikki Teasley won me over during the all-star game) Oh and it doesn't hurt that I like the Comets.

Other than those two perennials, I would love to see Detroit win, followed by the Sun, then the Silver Stars <-- thats not going to happen.

Stuart


----------

